
Ask HN: What's the Next Buzzword? - ekglimmer
This is just out of curiosity, but what do you believe the buzzwords of the future are? Assuming all variations of the almighty &quot;AI&quot; are buzzwords are the past?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_buzzwords
======
uptown
"neutral"

There's going to be a wave of unpalatable changes imposed on society due to
financial stresses, automation and an aging baby boomer populace. I expect the
term "neutral" to gain prominence in an attempt to marginalize people's
perceptions of how disruptive these changes actually will be on an individual
level.

------
billconan
quantum

~~~
ekglimmer
Oh that's a good call.

